# Cabled basketweave pattern?



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I have not seen this combination before and thought I would share.

http://magic-thread.com/index.php/2015/02/08/knitting-pattern-3/#more-602


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks. I like that.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks! I really like this stitch pattern.


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

That is lovely. Now to find a pattern for it.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! I also grabbed a few other stitch patterns from her blog.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

That would make a beautiful baby blanket. Or with bulky yarn and large needles it would be a masculine afghan.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

That's really unusual. There are some beautiful Tatting patterns on there too. They don't look too complicated either. Go to bottom right of the page.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

That's a beautiful stitch pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

so simple to do it, and so cool looking!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, more lovely stitch patterns for my collection.
Hannet


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice pattern,thanks for the link.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

beaz said:


> I have not seen this combination before and thought I would share.
> 
> http://magic-thread.com/index.php/2015/02/08/knitting-pattern-3/#more-602


It is gorgeous! I don't follow charts though, how do you know where to cable? 
And for a leftie, do I read it right to left or left to right? TIA!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you! So simple yet so good looking! I've got to try this one.


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

BethP0201 said:


> It is gorgeous! I don't follow charts though, how do you know where to cable?
> And for a leftie, do I read it right to left or left to right? TIA!


I agree! I am mystified as to where you would do the cable.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

BethP0201 said:


> It is gorgeous! I don't follow charts though, how do you know where to cable?
> And for a leftie, do I read it right to left or left to right? TIA!


I'm leftie too. I don't have any problem with charts but I don't see on this one where the cable would come in. I'll have to try a swatch to see what happens.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I like this stitch pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

peanutpatty said:


> I'm leftie too. I don't have any problem with charts but I don't see on this one where the cable would come in. I'll have to try a swatch to see what happens.


So how does a leftie read a chart?


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

BethP0201 said:


> It is gorgeous! I don't follow charts though, how do you know where to cable?
> And for a leftie, do I read it right to left or left to right? TIA!


There is no cable as we usually do one. It is all done with just knit and purls. The cable illusion is done by offsetting half of the knit stitches after the all knit rows. Our eyes "see" the cable where none has been made.

Very clever!


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

ufoquilter said:


> There is no cable as we usually do one. It is all done with just knit and purls. The cable illusion is done by offsetting half of the knit stitches after the all knit rows. Our eyes "see" the cable where none has been made.
> 
> Very clever!


Woooooooow! I'll have to try this now!!!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

BethP0201 said:


> It is gorgeous! I don't follow charts though, how do you know where to cable?
> And for a leftie, do I read it right to left or left to right? TIA!


Here is how to read knitting charts and you typically read right to left. 
http://blog.tincanknits.com/2014/06/06/how-to-read-a-knitting-chart/

It doesn't matter if you are right or left handed. The chart is all knits if you are knitting in the round and knit and purl on straight needles (the purls will be on the reverse side). It vertical stitches are your cables and each square represents a stitch.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

lovely pattern so I have just had a go at it. no matter what I do, it will not work out anything like the pattern in the picture. have just tried to get back to the pattern to see if there are any further explanations but AOL is not working right at the moment. has any body else tried this pattern yet?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

valwirral said:


> lovely pattern so I have just had a go at it. no matter what I do, it will not work out anything like the pattern in the picture. have just tried to get back to the pattern to see if there are any further explanations but AOL is not working right at the moment. has any body else tried this pattern yet?


I am having trouble getting into their website too. I have been searching the internet for this pattern with no luck and I was planning on making a baby blanket so will have to think on this.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

This is an interesting pattern. I wonder how it would look in a Prayer Shawl. I'll have to see what I can do. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> There is no cable as we usually do one. It is all done with just knit and purls. The cable illusion is done by offsetting half of the knit stitches after the all knit rows. Our eyes "see" the cable where none has been made.
> 
> Very clever!


Thank you very much!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I did find this on cable illusions:
http://designsbyblackdog.blogspot.com/2006/09/illusions-i-love-cables-i-really-do.html


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

BethP0201 said:


> So how does a leftie read a chart?


Same as a Righty, except:
When doing intarsia if you add a row at the beginning it comes out the right direction.
When crocheting, my pinwheels go the opposite direction.

I find charts easier because I don't have to translate "right hand" or "left hand" needles throughout the pattern.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, I might try this on a washcloth first
Your other post on illusion knitting is interesting too.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Going to play with this pattern for sure. Maybe try it out making a washcloth or bath cloth.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. I like the illusion. Love to knit cables and this will be fun to have and use. Now to help husband find his glasses.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks peanut patty and beaz!


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

tTanks for that link beaz, will make a change for me to try that as most of the stuff I do has loads of cables of all sizes. Have just finished my 10th full poncho and all have cables from bottom to top. Hope your weather is reasonable in Illinois, ours changing for the worst yet again , still, keeps me in knitting !!!


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Beaz that should be Thanks !!!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

valwirral said:


> Beaz that should be Thanks !!!


Thank you, it will be interesting to see what you make of it. I envy you with your knowledge of cable work. It seems to take me forever to make anything as I get bored with my projects very quickly and if I make a mistake, I lose my confidence and really slow down. It is in the 20's here today and feels quite pleasant.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks beaz for your weather report, I feel very envious, will post when I have cracked that pesky basket/cable pattern and will certainly do something with the one in the link.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

there isn't any cable. it's only an illusion by moving the "knit 2" over to the right by 2 stitches each pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is different, thanks for sharing


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A great variation on one of my favorite patterns.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> There is no cable as we usually do one. It is all done with just knit and purls. The cable illusion is done by offsetting half of the knit stitches after the all knit rows. Our eyes "see" the cable where none has been made.
> 
> Very clever!


Looking more closely at the picture I can see it now. :thumbup:


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

BethP0201 said:


> It is gorgeous! I don't follow charts though, how do you know where to cable?
> And for a leftie, do I read it right to left or left to right? TIA!


I was thinking the same thing. I understand the knits and purls, but don't see a cross-over for the cable.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is PRETTY! Thank you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Kajapi said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I understand the knits and purls, but don't see a cross-over for the cable.


There is no crossover. It's an illusion.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for that pattern it is beautiful.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Beaz, said I would report in when I had cracked the pattern and I have. As several have stated it is an illusion which doesn't show up very well if done on just the basic amount of stitches By using 60 stitches the pattern showed up clearly. Now must find something suitable to make using it, thanks again for link, will look out for comments from you in future. Val


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

valwirral said:


> Beaz, said I would report in when I had cracked the pattern and I have. As several have stated it is an illusion which doesn't show up very well if done on just the basic amount of stitches By using 60 stitches the pattern showed up clearly. Now must find something suitable to make using it, thanks again for link, will look out for comments from you in future. Val


Thanks Val, I will look forward to our comments and pictures as well.


----------



## MadMom (Feb 23, 2015)

So neat! I hate doing cables, and this seems like a great answer!


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> There is no crossover. It's an illusion.


Thank you for your explanation. I'll have to find a way to use this - so simple, but looks like more complicated.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a question on this. I have been trying to work out the pattern on paper as I wanted to make a baby blanket, have my yarn and ready to start BUT ... judging from the layout, now it looks like it needs to be worked on a diagonal and I have never done that. Here is the pattern in Excel (see download). It is a 20 stitch repeat ... so what you do think?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

beaz said:


> I have a question on this. I have been trying to work out the pattern on paper as I wanted to make a baby blanket, have my yarn and ready to start BUT ... judging from the layout, now it looks like it needs to be worked on a diagonal and I have never done that. Here is the pattern in Excel (see download). It is a 20 stitch repeat ... so what you do think?


Think I messed up the chart so don't pay attention to it - sorry


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, changed the chart but I don't understand the 2 rows of purls on the lower right side. It doesn't seem to fit with the pattern.

I just found this basketweave stitch from Tricksy Knitter, looks almost the same:
http://www.tricksyknitter.com/knitting-stitches-basketweave-stitch/


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I made this into a shawl for my prayer shawl ministry group. I found that the chart from the Internet is lacking rows. I'm sending you the instructs as they have successfully worked out for me. Rows 25-30 are what I think needs added.
Row 1 (RS): K
Row 2: (WS): K4, P60, K4
Row 3: K4, (P2, K4, P6, K4, P4) 3 times, K4
Row 4: K4, (K2, P4, K6, P4, K4) 3 times, K4
Row 5: K4, (P2, K4, P6, K4, P4) 3 times, K4
Row 6: K4 (K2, P4, K6, P4, K4) 3 times, K4

Row 7 (RS): K
Row 8: (WS): K4, P60, K4
Row 9: K4, (K4, P6, K4, P6) 3 times, K4
Row 10: K4 (P4, K6, P4, K6) 3 times, K4
Row 11: K4, (K4, P6, K4, P6) 3 times, K4
Row 12: K4 (P4, K6, P4, K6) 3 times, K4

Row 13: K 
Row 14: K4, P60, K4
Row 15: K4, (K2, P6, K4, P6, K2) 3 times, K4
Row 16: K4 (P2, K6, P4, K6, P2) 3 times, K4
Row 17: K4, (K2, P6, K4, P6, K2) 3 times, K4
Row 18: K4, (P2, K6, P4, K6, P2) 3 times, K4

Row 19 (RS): K
Row 20: (WS): K4, P60, K4
Row 21: K4, (P6, K4, P6, K4) 3 times, K4
Row 22: K4 (K6, P4, K6, P4) 3 times, K4
Row 23: K4, (P6, K4, P6, K4) 3 times, K4
Row 24: K4 (K6, P4, K6, P4) 3 times, K4 ǂ

ǂ The chart for Rows 1-24 is found at 
http://magic-thread.com/index.php/2015/02/08/knitting-pattern-3/#more-602

Row 25 (RS): K
Row 26: (WS): K4, P60, K4
Row 27: K4, (P4, K4, P6, K4, P2) 3 times, K4
Row 28: K4 (K2, P4, K6, P4, K4) 3 times, K4
Row 29: K4, (P4, K4, P6, K4, P2) 3 times, K4
Row 30: K4 (K2, P4, K6, P4, K4) 3 times, K4


beaz said:


> I have not seen this combination before and thought I would share.
> 
> http://magic-thread.com/index.php/2015/02/08/knitting-pattern-3/#more-602


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

TexasKnitem said:


> I made this into a shawl for my prayer shawl ministry group. I found that the chart from the Internet is lacking rows. I'm sending you the instructs as they have successfully worked out for me. Rows 25-30 are what I think needs added.
> 
> Thank you for your generous response. I was just working on a test swatch and getting nowhere due to the missing rows. It was very timely that I received this when I did. So, I need to determine the finished baby blanket size x 5 ST/inch and then figure out how many repeats of 20 ST I need, is that right?
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

You're spot on! I've designed numerous baby blankets, afghans, shawls, etc. I've have found that 3-4 sts on either side for a border has in most cases been enough to keep the edges from curling. Sometimes I've used more sts just for visual appeal. Caution: don't make your baby blanket too big. Baby just gets "swallowed up" in all the blanket. Lots of luck and PM if you have any other questions!


beaz said:


> TexasKnitem said:
> 
> 
> > I made this into a shawl for my prayer shawl ministry group. I found that the chart from the Internet is lacking rows. I'm sending you the instructs as they have successfully worked out for me. Rows 25-30 are what I think needs added.
> ...


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you all for explaining and making the changes to the pattern. I was trying a swatch of this last night and discovered that it wouldn't work as charted. I'll try again with the corrections.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Kajapi said:


> Thank you all for explaining and making the changes to the pattern. I was trying a swatch of this last night and discovered that it wouldn't work as charted. I'll try again with the corrections.


It didn't work for me either and I even tried it in Excel. I have picked another pattern


----------



## MadMom (Feb 23, 2015)

I am currently knitting a baby blanket to be given to the NICU where I do volunteer work. I miscounted the stitches, and instead of casting on 127, I case on 117. Grrrr. Too late to go back and fix it now, as I have modified it to 115 which fits the pattern nicely.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful, if you can keep your concentration going.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

MadMom said:


> I am currently knitting a baby blanket to be given to the NICU where I do volunteer work. I miscounted the stitches, and instead of casting on 127, I case on 117. Grrrr. Too late to go back and fix it now, as I have modified it to 115 which fits the pattern nicely.


Is that the cabled basketweave that we are all talking about? It is hard to see the stitches.


----------

